

Show HN: Avoid posting something your friends have seen (Built today on Singly) - kristjan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/biigofehldaoepafmpeibadambofikaf

======
kristjan
Currently of limited utility; depending how many people you follow on Twitter,
links can fall out of history pretty fast. More networks and speed
improvements will come as the Singly API improves.

Singly's API, by the way, is currently super-alpha. Apologies for confusing
things and any load issues.

------
jinushaun
If you avoid dupes, how will any topic trend?

~~~
kristjan
If the topic is cool enough, you'll post it anyway, which would be a win for
signal:noise

